# [Maven2] Projectdoku direkt auf Webserver deployen



## pocketom (10. Nov 2009)

Wie mache ich das am besten mit dem Dokumentation/Reporting Teil wenn ich viele kleine Projekte habe, also wie verfahre ich in diesem Fall mit site:fsdeploy? So kopiert es die HMTL Seiten ja nur an einen vorgegebenen Ort. Nun möchte ich aber auch noch eine Übersichtsseite für alle diese Projekte haben die automatisch aktualisiert wird wenn ein site-deploy für ein neues Projekt gemacht wird. Gibts da irgendein Plugin oder eine empfelenswerte Vorgehensweise?


----------



## maki (10. Nov 2009)

> also wie verfahre ich in diesem Fall mit site:fsdeploy?


Du meinst [c]mvn site:deploy[/c]?



> Nun möchte ich aber auch noch eine Übersichtsseite für alle diese Projekte haben die automatisch aktualisiert wird wenn ein site-deploy für ein neues Projekt gemacht wird. Gibts da irgendein Plugin oder eine empfelenswerte Vorgehensweise?


Wenn die Projekte zusammen gehören löst man das über ein sog. Multimodul Projekt, da wird dann auch alles autmatisch gemacht.
Sowas wie eine Übersicht über nicht-zusammenhängende Projekte kenne ich nicht in Maven2 bzw. im Site PLugin.


----------



## pocketom (10. Nov 2009)

Nein, die Projekte hängen nicht direkt zusammen. Zumindest ist in diesem Context nicht von Modulen zu sprechen...

Und, ich meinte tatsächlich [c]mvn site:fsdeploy[/c] (Filesystem Deploy) ;-)


----------



## maki (10. Nov 2009)

Welche Version des Site Plugins nutzt du denn?
AFAIK gibt es das fsdeploy Goal nur im Maven 1(!) Plugin ...


----------



## pocketom (11. Nov 2009)

Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Aus versehen das Maven1 plugin integriert... Ändert aber nix am ursprünglichen Problem. Wer noch Ideen hat wie man die Site-Reports für viele kleine meist unabhängige Projekte managen kann bitte posten!


----------



## kama (11. Nov 2009)

Hallo,


pocketom hat gesagt.:


> Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Aus versehen das Maven1 plugin integriert... Ändert aber nix am ursprünglichen Problem. Wer noch Ideen hat wie man die Site-Reports für viele kleine meist unabhängige Projekte managen kann bitte posten!


Die Frage ist was Du unter "managen" verstehst? Der Hinweis mit mvn site:deploy gilt auch für "kleine" Projekte bzw. für jedes Maven 2 Projekt.

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## quasinuechtern (23. Nov 2009)

steht doch oben ^^



> Nun möchte ich aber auch noch eine Übersichtsseite für alle diese Projekte haben die automatisch aktualisiert wird wenn ein site-deploy für ein neues Projekt gemacht wird.



würd ich auch gern aml wissen!


----------



## maki (23. Nov 2009)

quasinuechtern hat gesagt.:


> steht doch oben ^^
> 
> 
> 
> würd ich auch gern aml wissen!


Das habe ich bereits in der ersten Antwort beschrieben


----------

